# mcdonalds aa team



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not sure if this is the correct forum for this question but does anyone know when the team will be named.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

East Team
Name Pos. Ht. Wt. College
Danny Green SG 6-6 205 North Carolina
Greg Paulus PG 6-2 185 Duke
Eric Devendorf PG 6-4 175 Syracuse
Louis Williams SG 6-3 185 Georgia
Gerald Green SF 6-8 200 Oklahoma State
Korvotney Barber PF 6-9 230 Auburn
Andrew Bynum C 7-0 300 Connecticut
Brandon Costner PF 6-9 230 NC State
Richard Hendrix PF 6-9 255 Alabama
Josh McRoberts PF 6-10 235 Duke
Tasmin Mitchell SF 6-8 235 LSU
Eric Boateng C 6-10 240 Duke

West Team
Name Pos. Ht. Wt. College
Byron Eaton PG 5-11 200 Oklahoma State
Monta Ellis SG 6-4 189 Mississippi State
Amir Johnson C 6-9 215 Louisville
Mario Chalmers PG 6-2 180 Kansas
Luke Zeller PF 6-11 245 Notre Dame
Micah Downs SF 6-8 192 Kansas
Julian Wright SF 6-9 215 Kansas
Martell Webster SG 6-7 235 Washington
Calvin Miles SF 6-6 207 Texas
Jon Brockman PF 6-8 245 Washington
Bobby Frasor SG 6-3 190 North Carolina
Tyler Hansbrough PF 6-9 225 North Carolina


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

thats why i have you guys around here. thanks.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's the official site with blurbs about each guy etc.
http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/thisyear03_boysrost.htm

And this must be the ugliest kid i've seen in awhile. It's a good thing for him he's good at basketball.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Here's the official site with blurbs about each guy etc.
> http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/thisyear03_boysrost.htm
> 
> And this must be the ugliest kid i've seen in awhile. It's a good thing for him he's good at basketball.


Agreed.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Almost of all them look dorky in those pictures. Those ridiculous earings have to go though, dear lord.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

glad to see brockman,downs and webster make it. someone may prove me wrong but i doubt if there ever have been 3 guys make the team from the same town(seattle). actually downs plays for juanita which is across lake washington from seattle and brockman plays for snohomish which is about 40 miles from seattle but close enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobby Frasor and CJ Miles won't be winning any beauty contests, but if they got game they're alright with me.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Here's the official site with blurbs about each guy etc.
> http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/thisyear03_boysrost.htm
> 
> And this must be the ugliest kid i've seen in awhile. It's a good thing for him he's good at basketball.


This guy isn't far behind:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Off the topic of the rather ugly class of 05, when is the game.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Aside from Tasmin Mitchell and Louis Williams, this class SUCKS! And the majority got freaky looking ears.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gerald green will surprise you.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

mysterio said:


> Aside from Tasmin Mitchell and Louis Williams, this class SUCKS! And the majority got freaky looking ears.


no lebron, no howard, but there will be some pleasant surprises with this class. the good news for college basketball is there are a lot of guys who will be around campus for awhile. as for mitchell he is rarely mentioned as a top 10 player which either means he isnt that good or the class is better than expected.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

There are some very good college players in this class, very few that look like surefire NBA players though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> There are some very good college players in this class, very few that look like surefire NBA players though.


all these guys on the burger squad will play in the league, it just may take 3 or 4 years to get there. no love for bobby frasor? i thought he was the next kirk hinrich.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rainman said:


> all these guys on the burger squad will play in the league, it just may take 3 or 4 years to get there. no love for bobby frasor? i thought he was the next kirk hinrich.


Tell that to DeAngelo Collins. It's not a sure thing. Where's Marcus Taylor?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not ready to wet myself over Frasor, I think he will be a good player for us but it's too early to call him the next hinrich. Danny Green and Hansbrough on the other hand... let me go get a tissue....
I'm excited about Ginyard too


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

what channel is this game on?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Either ESPN2 or ESPN...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So who is going to be the JR Smith this year? The guy who really isn't going to come out then blows up in the All-Star games.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> So who is going to be the JR Smith this year? The guy who really isn't going to come out then blows up in the All-Star games.


could be green,williams or webster, maybe even downs but this group isnt like last years for sure. i do think down the road many will surprise though.

hong kong fooey,you're right about guys like marcus taylor, my point was all these guys have talent to get there, some wont though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

JNice said:


> So who is going to be the JR Smith this year? The guy who really isn't going to come out then blows up in the All-Star games.


I think Martell Webster is going to be it.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

when is this game?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> when is this game?


march 30th rings a bell


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Either ESPN2 or ESPN...


wasnt the game last year not on a cable channel?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I think Martell Webster is going to be it.


Me too, if he can stay healthy b/c I hear he has come kind of foot injuries. Seems like Webster, Green, and Williams will be the big winners in this years Mickey D's All-American game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JNice said:


> So who is going to be the JR Smith this year? The guy who really isn't going to come out then blows up in the All-Star games.


I don't know about coming out of nowhere, but I thinK Louis Williams is going to have a JR like game, both are great at shooting the deep ball. Hopefully though Williams won't go pro this year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Me too, if he can stay healthy b/c I hear he has come kind of foot injuries. Seems like Webster, Green, and Williams will be the big winners in this years Mickey D's All-American game.


no evidence of any injuries with webster this year. i would be very surprised if webster goes to the nba, he really needs a couple of years to round his game out.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Why isn't Andray Blatche on the squad?


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

Im liking Gerald Green to have a Big Time Burger Game


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe I'm off, but it seems like there are hella white guys on the squads this year. I haven't paid as much attention the last 2 or so years to the McDonalds game, I usually had something else to do.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> Why isn't Andray Blatche on the squad?


doesnt he go to a prep school , they only go with highschoolers.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

All right...


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

So does Gerald Green and he was invited anyway. 

I am surprised that Brandon Rush wasn't invited. They have to be pissed at that over at Mount Zion.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

There is a personal scouting report I did on Tasmin Mitchell in my personal forum (link in sig) if anyone is interested.

Im very anxious to see how he performs when he actually has some talent on his team...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

KG4MVP2 said:


> wasnt the game last year not on a cable channel?


It was on ESPN, I think. Either that or ESPN 2. Can't remember, but I taped it so I know it was on... Didn't get to see Williams game on ESPN, but heard he's the real deal. Too bad Oden can't come out of HS early :biggrin: I already can't stand Hansbrough. Any kid who has his own web site at the age of 18  I'm really looking forward to this game.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

RomaVictor said:


> Maybe I'm off, but it seems like there are hella white guys on the squads this year. I haven't paid as much attention the last 2 or so years to the McDonalds game, I usually had something else to do.


White guys excel in college basketball, so it makes some sense that it spills over to high school.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> Why isn't Andray Blatche on the squad?


As stated before, the McDonald's All American game only allows players playing within their first 4 years of high school. Stars such as Andray Blatche and Shawne Williams were inelgible for consideration for this game. Both Blatche and Williams will be playing in the EA sports roundball classic.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

no brandon rush???????? what am i missing


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

When is the dunk contest n three point shootout?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Priest said:


> no brandon rush???????? what am i missing


I know. I heard so much about this kid over the summer and how well he performed at the basketball camps and now he can't even make the McDonalds All-American team. Who picks these teams anyway. :no:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

can sum 1 tell me yrush isnt in the game??? seriously...cause of him going to mt zion and their bad academic history or cause of his family??? this kid is a talent...i dont even feel like watching the game..is he in the roundball classic tho? and can sum 1 telll me if this bobby frasor kid i any good? by lookin at him i wouldnt know if he could pick up a basketball and no not cause he is white but damn..he looks like a dork seriously


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Priest said:


> can sum 1 tell me yrush isnt in the game??? seriously...cause of him going to mt zion and their bad academic history or cause of his family??? this kid is a talent...i dont even feel like watching the game..is he in the roundball classic tho? and can sum 1 telll me if this bobby frasor kid i any good? by lookin at him i wouldnt know if he could pick up a basketball and no not cause he is white but damn..he looks like a dork seriously


one recruiting guru said rush is a pretty selfish player. maybe people dont like him. i dont think a lot of these selections are 100% accurate. wouldnt be shocked if there weren't politics involved, like everything else. as for the bobby frasor comment, he is going to north carolina, which usually means something. who cares what he looks like.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe Rush had a disappointing senior season?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Devendorf is a supposed to be a good player isn't he? How will he and GMac look in the same backcourt...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Danny Green, 6'6" 200 lbs SG. Going to UNC?

don't you think that sounds familiar? 6'6 SG UNC. MJ, Stackhouse, Carter. Could he be Tar Heel's next great guard? any info about him? I never heard of him. just curious.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Here's the official site with blurbs about each guy etc.
> http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/thisyear03_boysrost.htm
> 
> And this must be the ugliest kid i've seen in awhile. It's a good thing for him he's good at basketball.


LMAO..That guy looks exactly like a kid I used to live next door to. I used to play Soccer and Basketball against him and he was the most unco-ordinated, dorky Momma's boy I've ever seen...Ahh the memories :laugh:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

To whoever asked about Blatch: he's gone from Henninger since last year, and is now going to South Kent and is still being called a future lottery pick. Just Google his name, you can find a couple articles on him (didn't see it alread yanswered). On another note, Paulus might surprise some of you you guys. The kid's got some ridiculous range and probably would have averaged more like 13 or 14 assists per game if his teammates could catch passes, make open jumpers etc. He's one of those guys you can make the mistake of standing there watching instead of playing against, and that's when he'll go for 40 on you.


----------

